# My first engine



## LuBo (Jan 4, 2011)

Hallo everybody,
I'm from Slovakia.I don't now English very well but I like this forum and I would like to show You my first engine:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/LuO76?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/moxkHPgEJdk[/ame]


----------



## Quickj (Jan 4, 2011)

LuBo,
Welcome to HMEM.
Your engine looks terrific.

Jim in Minnesota.


----------



## swilliams (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome Lubo

Very nice job you have done on your engine :bow: :bow:

Steve


----------



## CMS (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't worry about your English, mine ain't that good either. :big: Anyway, nice engine, very clean looking and nicely finished.


----------



## seagar (Jan 5, 2011)

wEc1 Your english is O.K. and your engine is great. :bow: Thank you for showing it to us.Keep up the good work.

Best wishes ,
Ian(seagar)


----------



## tel (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Lubo, the engine looks good to me as well.


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful finish on your engine

IronHorse


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome LuBo. Very nice work on the engine. What kind of tooling or procedure did you use to get the beautiful lettering on the name plate?

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## winklmj (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice work--if that's your first, can't wait to see the second.

"My first engine"... th_wtf1 

Really? 

I guess you've been making precision medical instruments or space shuttle parts for years and years before this? Rof}

Lots of "first engines" showing up that look superb.


----------



## LuBo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks everybody,

I have a CNC mill machine(home made)and the letters on the name plate is engraved with engraving bit,after is the plate painted and finally polished.

Yes,its really my first engine.For the second engine I'm still not decided...steam or vacuum.

Lubo.


----------



## christo4mg (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice work!....I too can not wait to see what your second engine will be.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic LuBo. Beautiful finish too as others have said. Also welcome to HMEM.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Foozer (Jan 26, 2011)

Do not worry I do not know English very well myself

Very nice job on the engine

Robert


----------



## Longboy (Jan 27, 2011)

....You got some style in your model Stirling. Good job!


----------



## manalex (Feb 9, 2011)

Lubo you are the best! 
Do you have the plans?
Can you upload it? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 9, 2011)

LuBo, Pretty nice for a first engine very nice.


----------



## nh_eng (Feb 9, 2011)

LuBo,

Magnificent piece of beautifully finished machinery. I imagine you have quite a few hours invested in it. Keep up the great work and keep on posting.

Paul


----------

